# AFX magna traction



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

Is it just me or is the early versions of the magna traction chassis' a little faster than the mid to late 70's magna tractions.I ran some early ones today at 18 volts and ran some newer models(mid 70's) and the early ones kicked ass.
Thanks
Bart(crosley)yes I own one


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think its just you.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

NAH, THE EARLYONES HAD ZEN. :hat:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Amazing that you posted this today Bart!! I was up there tonite breaking in my new Wiz track and the early MT's are by far the quickest. And smoooooooth!!!! I have to say I totally enjoyed running them tonite. Has to be the first time in 25 30 years I had one on a track. I am a total T-Jet guy.


Very fast and silky smooth.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Yes*

Yes it is just me I need more seat time and practical race time,but that nomad and javelin really flew.I bought those cars from the local hobby shop(G&G) in Griffith circa 1981.My wife and I have abused them and they just seem to run and run.No tweaks just silicons and orings maybe I have been out too long but they just seem smoother and handle like mad.Not as good as yours though Brownie.
Bart


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The early ones had a lower ohm armature than the later ones


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

vaBcHRog said:


> The early ones had a lower ohm armature than the later ones


The AFX chassis had the "mean green" 6 ohm arms but I wasn't aware of a lower ohm MagnaTraction arm. What ohm rating was the lower ohm armature?

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

courtesy of a great friend and arm magician, Sgrig.

Here is the motor break down again. Maybe you guys should print it out.

Red tip gold or red wire -------- 14.0 - 14.5 ohms ( stock magnatraction )
Red tip green wire ---------------6.0 ohms ( stock Wildones or Tuffones )
Green tip gold or green wire -----6.0 ohms ( green wire motors are stock non mag )
Blue tip "drag" motor ------------7.5 - 8.0 ohms ( 4 gear drag hop-up motor)
Grey tip green wire----------------15.5 - 16.5ohms ( this was a hot stock 
motor, these motors 
were sold only on the card )
Grey tip green wire------------------6.0ohm ( these also came in the early Tuffones )
Grey tip "rainbow" or "christmas tree" motor -------18.5 - 22.5 ohms ( early 
stock tjet solid rivet chassis )
Grey tip gold or red wire ----------- 15.5 - 19.0 ohms ( standard stock tjet 
chassis )
Black tip quad gold wire--------------4.3 ohms ( stock Super II chassis )
These motors were not mixed and matched with different chassis from factory.
This is how they break down as far as what motor came with what chassis.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

alpink said:


> courtesy of a great friend and arm magician, Sgrig.
> 
> Here is the motor break down again. Maybe you guys should print it out.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but that wasn't my question... my question was... what is the lower ohm armature that was in the early magnatractions? I'm not aware of a lower ohm arm in that chassis that was not available in the later production magnatraction. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> The AFX chassis had the "mean green" 6 ohm arms but I wasn't aware of a lower ohm MagnaTraction arm. What ohm rating was the lower ohm armature?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gary
> ...


I can get faster lap times with a 15 ohm arm than a 6 ohm arm,much smoother.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

On my 24' x 6' oval, my 6 ohm will run away and hide from your 15 ohm. On a tight road course, the 15 ohm might have an advantage but with the right controller the 6 ohm can still give the 15 ohm fits. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Gary, a previous post that said that "earlier ones had lower ohm arms" ? I took that to mean "earlier"= AFX before the magna traction chassis, but, that is just my interpretation.
if you have a different post in mind, please help me by pointing it out. 
in any case, magna traction chassis only came with the arms indicated in the chart I posted and there were no deviations that I am aware of. 
I am sorry if I was unable to clear up your conception of what someone else posted.
I have failed miserably at my mission. alas, I am shamed beyond belief!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

alpink said:


> Gary, a previous post that said that "earlier ones had lower ohm arms" ? I took that to mean "earlier"= AFX before the magna traction chassis, but, that is just my interpretation.
> if you have a different post in mind, please help me by pointing it out.


The original question specified magnatraction chassis


alpink said:


> in any case, magna traction chassis only came with the arms indicated in the chart I posted and there were no deviations that I am aware of.


Your post is an excellent analysis of Aurora pancake arms, but I fail to see the distinction that it is a magnatraction only list. If intended to be a magnatraction only list, then several that are indicated to be T-jet arms should be removed. 


alpink said:


> I am sorry if I was unable to clear up your conception of what someone else posted.
> I have failed miserably at my mission. alas, I am shamed beyond belief!


Apology accepted. 
Roger may have been referencing the original AFX chassis, that is why I asked the question. If so, that does not solve the question asked since it specifically references the magnatraction chassis. If not, I was asking for clarification as to what lower ohm motor was shipped in the early magnatraction chassis.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there were no lower arms in any Aurora manufactured and distributed AFX magna traction chassis than the one indicated in the chart. there doesn't need to be a chart specifically for AFX magna traction arms because there was only ever one ohm rated arm specifically designated to the AFX magna traction chassis that was manufactured, distributed and sold by retail outlets for Aurora products.

the reason for the complete list is that I thought someone, somewhere, at some time might benefit from the knowledge garnered and passed on to me.

I have seen many threads with chat and additional info that wasn't part of the original question. I have tried to keep my comments in the general vein of THIS thread. if I have crossed some line, I am sure that Gary will tell me so, as he already has. 

perhaps Gary would like to read the other threads throughout this sites glorious past and police those as well?

I have now posted in at least two places on THIS thread that Aurora never put any other arm at any different ohm rating in the AFX magna traction chassis to the best of my knowledge.

this constant badgering makes me understand why some folks might buckle under the pressure and quit.

I will not.

if you want to have one of those flame things that seem to be so popular, commence!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

alpink said:


> there were no lower arms in any Aurora manufactured and distributed AFX magna traction chassis than the one indicated in the chart. there doesn't need to be a chart specifically for AFX magna traction arms because there was only ever one ohm rated arm specifically designated to the AFX magna traction chassis that was manufactured, distributed and sold by retail outlets for Aurora products.


 
lmao!!!!

The problem Al is that you just DQ'd a very large number of "it came that way" cars.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Can't we all just get along!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

May I ask how you are distinguishing an old afx from a new afx. I assume you are talking about magnatractions. Are you going off that fact one has a copper bottom from a silver one? I'm not sure perhaps as with the xtractions one has a stiffer chassis or more powerful magnets as I've read with some of the earlier tjets.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

One other side note tjetsgrig will tell you that some of the stock magnatraction arms whether they be red on red or red wire gold tip ohmed over 15.0. Also, check the pick ups are they the same style therir are at least three diffrent style of Afx pick shoes and I remember the newers ones having a much smaller contact patch.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sigh... I'm not trying to flame anyone. The question was specific to magnatraction chassis. One posted reply was that the early ones came with a lower ohm armature. I know the original AFX came with the 6 ohm arm, I am not aware of any magnatractions that came with that arm. Since the original AFX was not a magnatraction, I asked for further clarification.

I don't claim to be the expert on everything that came in the magnatraction, much less the early versions. All I ever asked was for clarification for my own knowledge. I do not need a listing of all pancake arms and do not see the relevence for this question. Perhaps next time I have a pancake arm question I will ask you to paraphrase someone else' posting... but I doubt it.

I will IM the poster and ask for further clarification for my own knowledge. I won't bother the list with any further comments on this subject. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*AFX Arm summary*

Here is a summary of the AFX armatures (with pics!):

http://www.slotmonsters.com/slot-car-afx-magna-traction-pancake-motor-armatures.ashx


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for that link Walt. Lots of good info for reference. Dave.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I liked the chart.

Whats not to like? It has reference in which we all here don't know so I don't understand what the heck is going on around here!?!?

I like and printed that chart for future reference, thanks Al.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Maybe the poster meant this:

Super II Quadralam
OHM Range: 4.0 - 4.5
Copper Wire with Black Tips

This arm is probably the most sought after Aurora factory arm. It is VERY fast (68,000 RPM @ 15v) and is unique as compared to the other available armatures, netting excellent top speeds while still providing low-end torque. This arm gets its name due to the fact that it has 4 laminates (lams) while others from Aurora offered 2 or even 1 lam.

Initially available in the early 1970's on the ill-fated and under-rated AFX Super II™ car, which also came with a special-edition Aurora Black Chassis out-fitted with Brush Cups, Chassis Weights, a Unique Armature Gearplate, Braided Shoes and Special Guide Pin straight from the factory.

The Armature as Aurora produced it also sported a 'double-wire wind', special advance curve and had a special silver-plated commutator plate; and all for $12-$13 at the time! No longer in available as NOS, they still pop-up used on eBay every once in awhile with complete cars going for around $200-$400.

A variant of this Armature was used in the XLerator cars. Precision replicas of this Armature are available via AG&G Hobby.

The QuadraLam, built for the long straights!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok I'll clear up the confusion. Original AFX are not considered NON mag chassis.... they are the original AFX/Aurora Factory Experimental, they came with solid or open rivets, grean tip green wire 5.5-6.0 ohm motors, with Tjet style brush spring setup and silver electricals, people call them non mag now to deliniate the 2 different styles. Later came the Magna Traction chassis and were designated that for obvious reasons. They came with the red/gold red/red motors, 14.5-15.5 ohms, with the updated electricals. At no point in time did they come with a motor that ohmed lower than 14.5..........


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

tjetsgrig said:


> At no point in time did they come with a motor that ohmed lower than 14.5..........


oooooohhhhh boy now yer gonna stir it up sgrig, you just contradicted your own chart that Al apparently broke the law to post. :freak:


Though I do agree with the second set of numbers over the first. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Sgrig winds some very nice replacement quadralam armatures as well as any custom ohm application you desire. I have heard there are some folks racing Super IIs in NJ. thye might be interested in purchasing their replacement arms from Sgrig rather than spending all the money that even used original Aurora Super II arms cost. and in light of recent posts, I DO have two factory sealed, original Aurora Super II armatures in my collection. in fact, when I bought my first Super II via a slot racing magazine promotion before the release to retail outlets, it came with a free extra Super II quadralam armature that immediately went into a stock AFX chassis. but, I digress. Sgrigs replacement Super II quadralam replacement arms are second to none and reasonably priced. get yours today! LOL


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

SwamperGene said:


> oooooohhhhh boy now yer gonna stir it up sgrig, you just contradicted your own chart that Al apparently broke the law to post. :freak:
> 
> 
> Though I do agree with the second set of numbers over the first. :thumbsup:


I have, on occasion, found the odd 14.0-14.2 ohm arm in a Mag. I made that list with that in mind as they pertained to chassis rules for our drag club. I went with a quick list and included the odd 14 ohm as to not DQ someone who really didn't know any better. It is old and incomplete.

Oh.......and yes, Al is a criminal!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, GARY, sorry if I mistook your intent. I really thought I answered your question to the best of my ability when I posted the list of armatures. I respect that you merely wanted clarification regarding the specific question. alas, your question was never satisfied publicly. I do hope your attempt at a private consultation has been fruitful and you eventually get the answer you wanted to hear or read. as wheelzsk said, let us just try to get along. I get THAT.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Man oh man I need to get me a quad from sgrig!!!!!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Man oh man I need to get me a quad from sgrig!!!!!


Yeah that's what I was thinking too...:thumbsup:


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Wow*

Those early magna traction cars really seem to fly.The later ones dont have that much punch maybe I will just put some new brushes and pick up shoes on these mid 70's magna traction chassis, give them 100 laps and they will work like the older ones
Bart(crosley)


----------

